# Any idea what year this Master Olympic is from?



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I just bought this Master Olympic on eBay and I wondered if anyone knew what year it was built? Really looking forward to building it up. I'm going to use silver Centaur/Veloce 10 and silver classic-style wheels for a retro look. White saddle, white bar tape, all that. It's over the ocean as I post here, according to the package tracking.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

I was looking at that frame, appears to be in excellent shape. Love the art decor paint job too. I am curious as to what group would work on that frame as far as 8, 9 or 10 speed. Is the rear spacing the limiting factor? That measurement could give an idea of the year?

Really getting into this Colnago stuff and your frame looks like it will make a killer build, Campy of course!


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

It's got 130 mm rear spacing, so you can put 10 or 11 speed modern components on. It's sometime in the 90s, just not sure when. I'm going with 10 speed because the rest of my bikes are.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

1993.


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

The little guy on the top tube was a late 90s thing and certainly later than 1993. I bought a Tecnos in 1995 and he wasn't on the frames then. If I remember correctly, the Master Olympic was a one year only thing in 1996 or 1997. Then the Olympic committee got after Colnago and said he couldn't call it Olympic.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

icsloppl said:


> 1993.


Looks like my Y2K Master X....They had the same color that year anyway. I'd guess late 90s.


----------

